# Predictions for the 8th(2004) season



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

How do you think your teams will finish at the end of the season?


West
1. Sacramento Monarchs
2. L.A. Sparks
3. Seattle Storm
4. Phoenix Mercury
-

5. Houston Comets
6. San Antonio Silver Stars
7. Minnesota Lynx



East
1. Detroit Shock
2. Indiana Fever
3. Washington Mystics
4. Charlotte Sting
-

5. Connecticut Sun
6. New York Liberty


New York will finish with the worst record in the WNBA. Sacramento and Detriot will play each other in the finals and the Monarchs will win the championship.


The U.S. will win the gold medal and go undefeated in the Olympics.



But, these are ONLY predictions.


----------



## jov_brien (May 15, 2003)

My Predictions:

WEST

1. Los Angeles
2. Sacramento
3. Seattle
4. San Antonio
------------------
5. Houston
6. Phoenix
7. Minnesota

-- Sacramento will do better this season, Phoenix has many new faces and will need time to 'gel', San Antonio is too talented to miss the playoffs again, Minnesota didn't improve all that much AND they traded away Sheri Sam, Houston hasn't improved that much, Seattle has gotten as lot better, and Los Angeles is getting all their core players back.

EAST

1. Detroit
2. Indiana
3. Washington
4. Charlotte
------------------
5. Connecticut
6. New York

-- Detroit still have a good amount of their core players, New York has relocaed to LA it seems and should not perform too well, Washington has gotten more talented, Indiana should do a lot better but why did they give up McCray, Charlotte is always a contender, Connecticut traded away Pee Wee - nough said.

I see LA and SAC in the West Finals; DET and IND in the East Finals.

LA and DET again in tne Finals but with LA having homecourt.

After that, I honestly don't know but I hope LA wins


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Mercury look fantastic so far.

Taurasi will be a legend in WNBA and NCAA women basketball if the preseason is any indication she will be a major part of a huge turnaround.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Dang, my pre-season predictions were all wrong.lmaoz!


Atleast I was right about winning gold.


----------

